# Pet Photography



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi just thought I would let you know about my photography service. I do pet photography or human pet photography. Due to demand I have a special offer on at the moment for a sitting including a 10x8 print for £40 instead of the usualy £45 until the end of November. Please visit my website to get more information and see just a very small amount of my work. Homepage Thanks


----------

